# Kitchen Organizing. It’s never to late



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Beautiful!
Are you left-handed?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Beautiful!
> Are you left-handed?
> I would cut myself right up reaching for things with the knives horizontally. Does anyone else use your kitchen?


No, right handed. I share my kitchen with my husband.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That's strange. I took that last sentence off 14 hrs ago! I realized there is only one knife horizontally.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice job. I love "organized" just not very good at it which makes it frustrating when the item I want is hiding.

Bud


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice work. But, LOL... I have been thinking about doing some of these things for awhile... and failing to act. I have disorganization issues in so many areas of my life and the kitchen is one of the main sources. One of these days....


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I also had a water leak under my kitchen sink which prompted me to remove everything. Amazing how much doesn't need to go back in the end. 

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It has been my observation that men are not as organized as women. I am basing this solely on my main man...He always says that is what he has me for - to keep him organized.

Anyhow, He has begun to organize and purge his shop, and that’s a good thing.
Anyhow, here’s my kitchen junk drawer...LOL, why do we need all this junk.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

raylo32 said:


> Nice work. But, LOL... I have been thinking about doing some of these things for awhile... and failing to act. I have disorganization issues in so many areas of my life and the kitchen is one of the main sources. One of these days....


Don’t hesitate to start...I started with my spice cabinet. It’s such a pleasure finding needed
spices as your cooking. It changed my life.  From there I continued with my pot cabinet
and silverware drawer. The cabinet under the sink we did a long time ago. We Cliff-rigged
the cleaning product drawer with two slides and a basket from target.

Here‘s the spice cabinet...Before this, I had these spices in a basket on the counter; I could never find what I was looking for, it was very frustrating. When our son saw this - he went home and immediately ordered one for himself.


----------



## flyingron (Dec 15, 2020)

My wife is the queen of the container store and the Rev-A-Shelf catalog.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Two Knots said:


> It has been my observation that men are not as organized as women. I am basing this solely on my main man...He always says that is what he has me for - to keep him organized.
> 
> Anyhow, He has begun to organize and purge his shop, and that’s a good thing.
> Anyhow, here’s my kitchen junk drawer...LOL, why do we need all this junk.
> View attachment 644473


We have two that could be mistaken for yours, lol.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I saw this on amazon and made my own to fit our cabinet. Wasn't quite finished when the picture was taken.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Our cabinets and drawers are a mess. But I do know where everything is that I use.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Mike Milam said:


> I saw this on amazon and made my own to fit our cabinet. Wasn't quite finished when the picture was taken.
> 
> View attachment 644483


This is teriffic!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

You're just a neat freak that's all. I hate it when somebody puts my cooking stuff in the wrong pile. I can never find it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> Our cabinets and drawers are a mess. But I do know where everything is that I use.


I had a Marine Sargeant tenant in my house in Hawaii. He was in a Supply division. He offered to organize my kitchen one day. . .  No, Thanks!
I suppose it would have been interesting to see but, then, he'd have to put it all back in place.😊


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

You are obviously unfamiliar with that rather obscure law of physics "conservation of mess", which states that mess can not be created or destroyed (therefore it just is), only changed in form... or in the raylo corollary, disguised or hidden. ;-) At least that is how it works for me! But I do like the spice rack idea. I have already done the little in cabinet step shelf method but quickly overflowed that.



Two Knots said:


> Don’t hesitate to start...I started with my spice cabinet. It’s such a pleasure finding needed
> spices as your cooking. It changed my life.  From there I continued with my pot cabinet
> and silverware drawer. The cabinet under the sink we did a long time ago. We Cliff-rigged
> the cleaning product drawer with two slides and a basket from target.
> ...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

raylo32 said:


> You are obviously unfamiliar with that rather obscure law of physics "conservation of mess", which states that mess can not be created or destroyed (therefore it just is), only changed in form... or in the raylo corollary, disguised or hidden. ;-)


Love it.


----------

